# after diarrhea I feel so sick !



## Jsabelle (Jan 8, 2002)

I thinks my IBS is changing from constipationto diarrhea or both. After I have diarrhea I feelso sick. I'm tired and I'm cold for 1 - 2 hours.Who has the same problem ?Feel free to contact me at: jsabelle###swissonline.chthanks


----------



## FeeBee (Sep 1, 2010)

I feel that too. Have diarhea, feel really sick and lethargic for an hour or 2 afterwards, and just have to sit wrapped up in a blanket feeling pretty useless. It's horrible.


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am the same sick wise, I use a lot of motilium to stop me being physically sick and the discomfort in my stomach.These types of tablets can make you ibs worse thoug, they dont for me, in fact they prob help me so its worth considering and at the same time if things get worse you know why.I have been known to get very cold with ibs flare ups, my body even goes blue. if you are at home a hot water bottle helps with the cramps, the discomfort and the cold but if I am honest my bigger problem is overheating which used to happen mainly when I have very bad D, whats strange though is even now I rarely have serious D but I still get the hot flushes, body goes very red, sweats, dizziness, cramping in hands and feet and so on.


----------



## Kirballsorts (Sep 5, 2010)

i have the same thing, it stops me from sleeping (like now), but i get hot and cold flushes. i just want it to stop


----------

